# u3g device recognition



## nixlike (Dec 21, 2016)

I posted a thread in the peripheral device forum recently and someone was able to point me in the right direction for a solution that worked on my 10.3-RELEASE FreeBSD laptop.  I then attempted the same fix on a 10.3-STABLE source tree on a desktop that I updated, but the device in question was not recognized and I don't understand why.  The thread reference is below.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58886/

I want to attempt to provide more information so that someone more qualified than I can point me in a direction so that I may be able to contribute to an eventual solution for this device.


----------



## nixlike (Dec 21, 2016)

```
#usbconfig -u 0 -a 5 dump_device_desc
ugen0.5: <MiFi USB620L Novatel Wireless> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

  bLength= 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0201
  bDeviceClass = 0x0002  <Communication device>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0006
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x1410
  idProduct = 0x9020
  bcdDevice = 0x0228
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Novatel Wireless>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <MiFi USB620L>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <0123456789ABCDEF>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0004
```


----------

